

Netflix integration with Facebook is a no-go in U.S.: Here's why - d0ne
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/07/netflix-isnt-coming-to-facebook-in-the-us.html

======
pragmatic
Why is netflix wasting it's limited time and money on Facebook integration in
Latin America and Canada?

Don't they have bigger issues?

1) a blundered site redesign

2) removal of DVD queues from the API and

3) price increases (double the price) I have to wonder when do they find the
time to integrate withe Facebook in Latin America and Canada...

All in a matter of a few months.

I really wonder where Netflix is going. They used to impress me with their
service and their API was great.

~~~
pragmatic
Just so you know where I'm coming from - head over to the api forums
<http://developer.netflix.com/forum/topics/18904>

This is a good example: <http://developer.netflix.com/forum/read/121936>

Images aren't loading on the authorization page. No response, no action?

"This is really frustrating. How hard can it be to put two images back on the
web servers? This takes weeks to fix?

I'm really starting to regret working on my project to integrate with Netflix
data. It just makes me look bad as people won't understand the issue is with
the Netflix servers.

Even if there is some better API is coming, I would really have to think hard
about whether I would spend time converting my app to it if issues like this
don't get fixed in a reasonable amount of time."

